# Planer thicknesser



## Peter D (21 Dec 2016)

I have a kitty 3636 virtually unused with a set of blades which was my dad's and it's not going to be used again, where would you recommend selling it and what would be a reasonable price to ask? I was thinking around the £350 mark?


----------



## transatlantic (22 Dec 2016)

If you're in no rush - you can sell it on here. Else for a quick sale, ebay or similar. Although things can go quickly on here too.

People will want to see pictures for condition, though.

As for the asking price, post some pictures and hopefully someone can advise. Best that adice be taken from someone who doesn't want to buy it though!


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2016)

Peter
I have the later version of that, the 367. It's got an upgraded fence and hood, but is otherwise identical.
It's a perfectly decent machine, ideally suited to the home workshop as it is not enormous and is 240V, yet has a pretty good capacity (10" x 8").
They have quite a reasonable reputation, so you should have little difficulty in shifting it.
If it is pristine and with a spare set of knives, I think that you have set the price about right.
Good luck.

PS I think you will have to make a few more posts before the site will let you post on the For Sale forum, but it's only a few, I think.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2016)

By the way, I hope you know that when moving the machine you should not lift it by the tables. Instead, put a long board under the rollers, raise the thicknessing table to hold it in place, and then carry the machine by carrying the board.


----------

